
InfoQ: Adam Wiggins on Building Heroku on Top of Amazon EC2 - hendler
http://www.infoq.com/interviews/wiggins-heroku-ec2-cloud
======
ecoffey
What I'm excited for is organizations adopting the mental model of
Infrastructure as a Service internally.

